
The Permanent Calendar - axiomdata316
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/29/us/permanent-calendar-leap-year-trnd/index.html
======
Lex-2008
> If instead of Leap Day, you'd get an extra week every few years.

then we'd get a whole week of bugs! Ref currently trending (#3) on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22452065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22452065)

